# Something I came up with...



## V 45 (Jan 29, 2012)

Something I came up with...Getting frustrated attaching the chuck to the spindle on my 7x lathe with the screws going into the chuck while tightening. With work I do on helicopters everything has at least a 2 thread protrusion...so I wanted that on my chuck as well. I was sitting on couch watching one of the kids eating a lolly pop and noticed the handle was a plastic tube. It was just smaller than the holes in the chuck. I used it to shim the screws in the chuck. I measured .510" on my chuck with nuts and cut pieces to give me that height of the screws. Screw the set screw all the way in and measure. Take difference and cut plastic tube to make up the .510"....worked like a champ and I have my 2 threads showing without the set screw inside the nut. Not sure how the rest of you do it...but this worked for me !!

After posting here I guess it should have been in the tips and tricks section...I couldn't remove it


----------



## hobby (Jan 29, 2012)

It's like those new inventions that come out on paid tv comercials, where you say ,

" wow, when you think there is nothing more to be invented, and than this, something so simple",

That is a clever idea, I got frustrated too, but most of the times the screws stayed put long enough to tighten the nuts onto, but if this becomes a problem, than your solution will be used.

Thanks for posting that tip.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 29, 2012)

th_wwp
Tin


----------



## purpleknif (Jan 30, 2012)

Now if you could just figure out how to get your fingers in to start the nuts. I put pieces of brass behind my screws and locktited them in.


----------

